# Raffle, Raffle, Raffle! Win a complete DISH HDTV Setup



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

Please see the following thread on dbsforums.....

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=005379


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Just to make it perfectly clear - this raffle is sponsored and advertised by DBSForums, and is not affiliated with DBSTalk.


----------



## Mike Richardson (Jun 12, 2003)

Hmm. I bought a ticket. I'll probably regret it (by not winning) but I thought, what the bloddy hell. Too bad the money does not benefit here though.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Just to make it perfectly clear - this raffle is sponsored and advertised by DBSForums, and is not affiliated with DBSTalk.


I'll probably buy a ticket too - there are worse things I could blow $5 on.

Any thought (or need??) for similar type raffles at dbstalk?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Maybe at some time in the future, but for now thanks to the generous support of our Gold Members, we're managing to pay the bills.


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

I love raffles and lottery tickets. I think it's the whole concept of the 'big win' even though the odds on both usually are so great that you can be almost assured that you will never win. I like to tell my wife that if i buy some lottery tickets or a raffle ticket that has a big prize attached to it then what i'm really doing is I get to play the 'what would I do if I won' game. That's the game where I get to spend a few days or weeks thinking about what I would do if I had that money/prize. I look at it sort of like reading a superman comic, or watching lifestyles of the rich and famous.... Not realistic, but sort of a fun escapism. The benefit of the lottery is you know you have that one in however many million chance.


----------



## Hack (Aug 14, 2003)

Dan at the other site is a good guy and I urge you all to buy a ticket since your odds are way better than the Powerball or a stinking scratch ticket. :grin:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I bought a couple of tickets from Dan...can't win my own contests...maybe I'll win his!


----------



## 31Media (Jul 23, 2003)

Eh, I bought a ticket.........


----------



## SouthernSky (Jul 15, 2003)

Hack said:


> Dan at the other site is a good guy and I urge you all to buy a ticket since your odds are way better than the Powerball or a stinking scratch ticket. :grin:


Actually, I did win $100k ($67,998 after taxes) on the Powerball 15 months ago...

I found at 11:00 am when I checked the tickets. My wife had me back at work by 2 pm after I deposited the check in her account. (I had an install that afternoon...)


----------

